# Yankee Steam-Up 2010 Videos



## vascon2196 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello everyone,

The Yankee Steam-Up in Rhode Island on Saturday was fantastic. It was held at the New England Wireless and Steam Museum. It was sunny and warm and lots of exibitors and spectators showed up. I set up camp around 7:00am, ate some donuts, and drank some coffee....it was going to be a long day. It is only my second time to a model engine show and I have to say it's really nice being around other individuals who enjoy the hobby. And when a 60-something year old highly skilled machinist stopped by my geared engine and was impressed, it was a good feeling. I took lot's of videos this year and posted them on You Tube...enjoy.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_2Ur80GyIs[/ame]
This engine was my geared engine

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxiy2Y8-p7U[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYbQ9P3OINs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYs0rUP6qMY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ295Y2CslU[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muSGXrrWp0A[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1abNLCuYxM[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZrubVmUuIo[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIM9aC8m-Kg[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZMdrNNZk-0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TigAv7qzLzQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iJktJBJ_f8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYbQ9P3OINs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqEsn-OkFhY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EnFpzmGWgo[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_ccmbStR7E[/ame]


----------



## steamer (Oct 3, 2010)

The compound with the feed pumps driven by a scotch yoke belongs to a master machinist and engineer named Don Favel.

He's a good friend.....did he bring the tug it supposed to go in?


Dave


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry Dave I wouldn't know....these are the only videos I have. If it's not in the videos it might not have been there.

Chris


----------



## RonGinger (Oct 4, 2010)

The steam bicycle was the work of Ray Hasbrouck. It was his last major project before he passed away.

The Mery engine is by Norm Jones, a past president of the New England Model Engineering Society.


----------



## steamer (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry I missed the meet Ron, I would have liked to have seen Ray's bike first hand.

Dave


----------

